

Recruit All-Star Employees on a Startup Budget - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/04/01/startup-recruiting-tips/

======
acconrad
Death to recruiters - do it yourself. Doesn't offer much constructive advice
on how to actually recruit them, more identifying how to handle the close,
which is such a small part of building a great culture.

